# Connemara Ponies. . . personality?



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I've ridden five. One had issues with riding. One was mischievous - He would play with anything he could get his mouth on and kick his stall wall in boredom, but he was perfectly good under saddle. One was fine when she first came to our stable but was stall sour and nippy a year later - Just not meant to be a school horse I think. The other two were good all around.

The one thing they all had in common was that they were very bouncy.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

My sister in law had a Connemara gelding. He was gorgeous, but that's all you could say good about him. She bought him knowing he had issues, but she thought she could work through them. She worked with him for two years. He put her in the hospital twice, once with a serious head injury - he kicked her in the head when she was trying to lunge him. Eventually she and the BO decided to have him put down. However - he was NOT typical of the breed's temperment.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I knew one full Connemara.. a little guy named Finn. He worked at the Therapeutic Riding center I volunteered at. He was sooo sweet. They finally retired him last year because he had bad stifles.

One of my FAVOURITE horses at the lesson barn I ride at is a connemara/thoroughbred cross. That horse will jump ANYTHING, and is THE quietest horse I've ever met. This horse is so willing.. he lifts his hoof when you tap his cannon bone. Not an easy keeper-- he was in crap condition when we first got him. But he's gaining weight with senior feed. He could use another 200lbs or so.. x_x


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I went to visit a connemara breeding farm in Virginia once- and their STALLION was being ridden around, jumping almost 3ft from a trot with a grown man, without a saddle or bridle. O.O
This was just the one I met, but he was amazing.. and he was a stallion!!!


----------



## ZippoNDixon (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow! So far it's half good and half bad! I kind of want a smaller ( 15 hh-ish) horse/pony to jump with and maybe hunt with and I thought I'd find out a bit more about Connemaras! ;D


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

yesterday, I was looking through a horse breed book and it said, "when it comes to riding, the connemara cannot be bettered". 
I think it depends on which connemera you get. Some horses aren't what their breed is supposed to be... ;]


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

I love Connemaras. Always have  My instructors schoolmaster (who I sometimes compete in dressage with) is a 14.1hh Connemara and you honestly cannot go past him. He's a real beauty... fantastic in dressage and has the most wonderful jump to top it off. I've only ever heard good things about them really! Provided (like any horse) they have a good foundation to work from.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I've heard nothing but good things about the breed, but I have no experience wtih them. I do like them from what I see and hear though 

Another good breed you could check out is the taller Welsh C's and D's


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

I second that too  Welshies and Connemaras are tops.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_I like connies, never had a very difficult one. But most I've ridden have been sensitive to the leg, but not in a bad way, just in a 'small squeeze is all you need' way. They're very sweet cuddly horses. 
_


----------



## ZippoNDixon (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm really starting to want one!!!!! >


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

my friend has one and she is the most responsive horse ever tip the rein she turns stops its like she can read your mind lol


----------

